# Anyone with a East Cape Lostmen and 50 etec??



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey, replacing the original 09' honda 50 with a 13' etec 50 on my lostmen...anybody out there have this set up? And if so, what prop are you running? The honda had a 9" on it and the etec came with a 12" so im thinking that 12 is going to be seriously aggressive, aka coming in hot to the landing/spot. Haha. Havent switched them out yet so havent run it, just looks aggressive. Motor did come off a copperhead so maybe its fine.. just curious


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Keep that bf50 those bastards can go for 10,000 hours literally. And the 09 still had the carbs on it. Nice simple light and reliable the opposite of Etecs. Etecs are bad ass when they work. But good luck when it goes south on you. They are way overly complex. I had a Lostmen with that exact motor and would break 30mph with a 3 blade. I would keep it just look out for corrosion on the bolts inside the cowling. That’s about the only issue I ever heard with bf50. That Etec will probably get into the mid 30s.


----------

